# Nightmares On Broad Street!



## nightmare

"NIGHTMARES ON BROAD STREET" TURNS WACHOVIA SPECTRUM INTO EXTREME SCREAM PARK FROM OCTOBER 7 THROUGH HALLOWEEN </u>


The Wachovia Spectrum, the 18,000-seat, 350,000 square-foot legendary home of some of Philadelphia’s greatest sports and entertainment memories will be converted into the region’s largest and most terrifying interactive Halloween adventure park. Sudden Impact Productions and Comcast-Spectacor create *Nightmares on Broad Street*, a 70-minute, self-guided haunted and bone-chilling extreme scream park, from Thursday, October 7 though Halloween Night (Sunday, October 31).

*Nightmares on Broad Street *features incredibly interactive hair-raising, gruesome sets, mind baffling haunted mazes and horrifying movies making this event, hands down, the most scariest event of the Halloween season. During a self-guided tour of *Nightmares on Broad Street*, patrons will encounter numerous live performers as mummies, ghosts, ghouls, goblins and other surprises, including feature attractions "The Freezer," "The Mummy," "Van Helsing Live" and the "The Freak Show in 3-D" all found in a morgue-like setting.

*Nightmares on Broad Street *features the lastest techniques in special effects and technology to provide guests with a physical, psychological and visually scary experience, but an overall ghoul time.

Scaring hours for *Nightmares on Broad Street *run from Thursday, October 7 through Sunday, October 31. Log onto *www.nightmaresonbroadstreet.com *</u>for daily show times. All tickets are $20 and are available in advance at the Wachovia Complex box office, through any Ticketmaster outlet, ticketmaster.com or at the door. Special VIP packages and group packages are available by calling 215-389-9543.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This actually looks pretty cool. [}]


----------



## Gusto-Robusto

My family and I are attempting to have a go at this on Saturday(hopefully I can my tickets on time). I will admit though, I 'm already freaking out(I've never went to any haunted houses and of the such because I have always been scared of the thought of these places!) I can just see the newspaper article now, "21 year old goes mad at Halloween Attraction, knocking herself unconscious after running into a wall..." [B)]

<center>







</center>


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This looks so cool! I hope my wife and I can get there!


----------



## NghtmreBrdSt

Hey. Please post what you thought of the show if possible. I am an actor at Nightmares on Broad Street, in the Freezer attarction. Im curious to get a feel for what people opinions are. Thanks.

FEAR HAS A NEW HOME!


----------



## TwistedDreams

I went on the first night of the 7th. I highly recommend this haunted experience!!! It will have you jumping, shrieking and running!!! I was pleasantly surprised with how well it was done, and I have to say it was well worth the money! The actors were amazing. I been to alot of haunted attractions, this place had to have the best actors, and a great job on the make-up. Made it feel realistic. The only downfall was the long line, but again, I think it was worth the wait! The Freezer was the scariest part, I'm not going to lie, that it has many hidden surprises. You don't know what's around the corner, and they just jump out of nowhere many times....it kinda had me bugging out. Now, my girlfriend, I wouldn't be surprised if she almost had a heart attack on my hands..she was pretty nervous and shaky. Also, it was pretty long too (yes, the lines too) but the show alone took about 1 hour and 30 minutes,,more or less. If u ask me, it was worth the money. It cost $20 (other haunted attractions cost $25-$40. this is the cheapest around.) , u gotta get ur tickets in the box-office. You also walk threw a line of 6 or 7 different activity rooms. which is included in the ticket.....

TwistedDreams42o


----------

